# Eastern Connecticut Area Breeders?



## crisco78 (Jan 29, 2011)

My parents are looking for a GSD puppy. They have had several GSDs before and know the breed. They want a dog to hike, play, and love, but not for formal sport/work.

Any recommendations?

I love my GSD, but I don't recommend the 'breeder' I got her from.

TIA!


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

What is their price range? I see a lot of West German Show Line breeders in that area and they're usually higher than working dogs.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

eastern ct the only one I know of, tho not sure if they would be a fit for your parents is Noble Craft Canine (she has a website) I think she had a couple of older puppies available at this time.

Would they be willing to go up to Mass? Ryanhaus in eastern mass I believe has really nice dogs.


----------



## crisco78 (Jan 29, 2011)

I think they would go to Mass or to RI.

I think their price range is probably under $2K. They can afford more, but I can see them baulking at 'paying for lines'. They would absolutely pay for health and temperament though.

I will check out your recommendations. I found this one, but don't know anything about them.

Connecticut and Massachusetts German Shepherd Breeder, German Shepherd Dogs and Puppies for sale. Work and show line German Shepherd Dogs in CT and MA.

Thanks!


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

Both of our dogs are from Vonderteuth. Freyja is a Boss x Hexe pup. I never was able to meet Boss as he passed away 2 days after Freyja's litter was born from bloat. Sadly Angus' sire and dam have since passed due to cancer (Mark x Bofie). I have met Hexe several times and she is a very stable, confident bitch. She was in the whelping room with me when I met the pups at 4 weeks. Vonderteuth's website is out of date, which is my only complaint about the breeder. They do socialize the puppies, and use the boarding kennel they own as additional socialization.

Hexe is known for producing pups with high drive. I have met several of her pups from different sires and all seem to have quite a high drive. If you are an active I would consider a pup from that litter, but they need an active household. Additionally her pups are nicknamed the "piranhas" as they tend to be much more mouthy than other litters. I don't know Skeeter so I cannot give you much advice on her. Exon is a favorite stud of the program. Tom is very good at matching a pup to the future owner and I, my husband and others I know have nothing but praise for the dogs he has bred. He was also very informative in matching my pup (Freyja) to Angus and was accurate in describing how her personality would compliment his, and the problems that may arise. He also keeps contact with dogs from previous litters. 

If you have any further questions, feel free to PM me.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Out of newtown,ct Van den Heuvel k9 
German Shepherd Dogs Van Den Heuvel k9 406-458-6102


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

crisco78 said:


> My parents are looking for a GSD puppy. They have had several GSDs before and know the breed. They want a dog to hike, play, and love, but not for formal sport/work.
> 
> Any recommendations?
> 
> ...



How about a rescue? 
German Shepherd Rescue of New England Inc
Available Dogs


----------



## crisco78 (Jan 29, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> How about a rescue?
> German Shepherd Rescue of New England Inc
> Available Dogs


They called rescue first, but GSD rescue refuses to adopt out to someone without a physical barrier fence. They have an already installed, fully functional invisible fence that worked wonderfully for the previous two GSDs they had on it, and they are unwilling to fence their property. I don't blame them. 

They got one as a puppy and rescued two, but the two rescues were word of mouth rescues, not through the rescue league.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Not all rescue require a fence. Not sure what is in your area though. Good luck with your search!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Jax, this area, gsd rescues require a fence, unless the dog is like 8+ years old, which sometimes makes no sense to me..I'd rather see a fence with an older dog vs a young one if I had to make the choice


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> Jax, this area, gsd rescues require a fence, unless the dog is like 8+ years old, which sometimes makes no sense to me..I'd rather see a fence with an older dog vs a young one if I had to make the choice


This-- it's a total bummer. We have the ideal family for a rescue (GSD experience, I work from home, large yard, rural area, etc), but they wouldn't even consider our application because our yard wasn't fenced at the time... New England GS Rescue, correct?

Anyways, Stonehill kenel (www.k9one.com), the place that I work, whelps puppies occasionally. Fantastic bloodlines (varied... I will admit that I know nothing in this realm), top-notch place.


----------



## Chickenman44 (Feb 6, 2012)

*Eastern ct*

I got my dog from a breeder in colchester. A couple of his puppy's have become cops. He is reasonably priced. His email is [email protected] I've had her for 4 years now with no health problems.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Isn't Erich Grasso in CT? I"ve met one of his dogs that is just a family dog and he is fantastic. Erich did a great job pairing that dog up with his owner.

http://www.grassoshepherds.com/


----------



## crisco78 (Jan 29, 2011)

Chickenman44 said:


> I got my dog from a breeder in colchester. A couple of his puppy's have become cops. He is reasonably priced. His email is [email protected] I've had her for 4 years now with no health problems.


Interesting! My brother lives in Colchester, and my parents are actually hoping to move there!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Do you have a website for the breeder in Colchester? That would be more helpful than an email


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'll pm you this, but I just saw it on PF he looks like a NICE NICE DOG! 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/22107856


----------



## crisco78 (Jan 29, 2011)

I sent him to my mom


----------

